# House Purchase Tax



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi I am buying a flat and I have found out that the tax due is not based on what you pay but what the government says it is worth. 

How do I find out what they say the property is worth?


----------



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

The notary seems to decide the price for tax purposes and you pay them.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Heaps said:


> The notary seems to decide the price for tax purposes and you pay them.


If you purchase a property in Greece you will pay a Transfer Tax and that was, last winter as I know,3% of the purchase price,its has been brought down in recent years so is easier than it was.So 3% of whatever you are paying.You will pay directly to the local tax office before completion I believe.


----------



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

*Transfer Tax*



concertina said:


> If you purchase a property in Greece you will pay a Transfer Tax and that was, last winter as I know,3% of the purchase price,its has been brought down in recent years so is easier than it was.So 3% of whatever you are paying.You will pay directly to the local tax office before cmpletion I believe.


Hi ...We paid 3% of the "Purchase price" which was a valuation that the notary declared for our property.....in actual fact our purchase price was more but the notary made a valuation for the public records and the transfer tax was based on the lower figure. Not sure if this is normal or whether it was just the figure the owner was prepared to keep in his greek account but the notary, agent and our lawyer all happy with it ! We also paid our agent 3% of the total price.


----------

